# Where can I load up on Coots!!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So I won't have much time to waterfowl hunt this year but I love eating them. I'm just going to go this weekend and load up on coots. If I limit out both days I'll be set for the whole year!!!!
Where are some big rafts that I can drift into? 
Thanks guys!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Farmington for sure. lol


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm not certain on this so you will want to verify in the proclamation, but I think the daily limit and the possession limit on coots is the same. That means if you limit out on the first day you are done until you eat some to make room for more.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

HONER beat me to the punch...You can only limit out once...until you eat it all.

I am going to say that Fish Springs would be easier than Farmington though. That place is a friggin' coot farm...I love it. I am a fellow coot eater. I find it to be just as good as say Pintail or any diver. Nothing compares to the good ol' Mallard, Gadwall or any teal...but Coot has gotten a crappy reputation over the years...I'm done trying to convince people to just try it...Oh well...more for me!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You can also hunt Utah Lake's shoreline.... there are coots everywhere there. Thats all I used to shoot when I first started. Just stalked em through the weedlines and would light em up. Good eating too I thought. If you've got a boat, hunting coots on Utah Lake would be cake right now... just glass up a bunch of em and get upwind so you can drift right in.


----------



## UC_Duckhunter (Oct 7, 2010)

ya utah lakes shore line is covered in them


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

u can go wit me and pitt; we always looken for someone else who aint yuppy scum that want to lay out some coot. pm me and we can start getten them;


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Klark said:


> we always looken for someone else who aint yuppy scum that want to lay out some coot.


Wow! That's a great first post! o-||


----------



## deepwoodshunter2 (Jun 2, 2008)

harald crane


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Klark said:


> u can go wit me and pitt; we always looken for someone else who aint yuppy scum that want to lay out some coot. pm me and we can start getten them;


That is some of the FUNNIEST !#[email protected] I've ever read!!!!

I am stealing it for my signature!!!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Klark said:


> u can go wit me and pitt; we always looken for someone else who aint yuppy scum that want to lay out some coot. pm me and we can start getten them;


What hsi he even saying?? yuppy scum?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I heard that they're high in mercury, like the Cinny teals, or the Northern Shovelor, but the proc. doesn't say anything about it. 

Public Shooting Grounds has a lot!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

you can find them just about every where you go its just sit there and wait they will come into you if your there still and quiet


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

katorade said:


> Klark said:
> 
> 
> > u can go wit me and pitt; we always looken for someone else who aint yuppy scum that want to lay out some coot. pm me and we can start getten them;
> ...


I could be completely wrong here, but I think what he's sayin' (In a bassackwards ******* sort of way) is the the majority of waterfowler wouldn't eat a coot if their lifes depended on it....Therefore earning yuppy scum status, cuz they are "too good" to eat a lowly coot.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Qucik question for you coots eaters. How do you you cook em up? I mean do you cook em like regular ducks or geese? I have heard that coots are super greasy. Just wondering.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

poule d'eau
http://www.cookinglouisiana.com/Cooking ... _gumbo.htm


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

HONER80080 said:


> I'm not certain on this so you will want to verify in the proclamation, but I think the daily limit and the possession limit on coots is the same. That means if you limit out on the first day you are done until you eat some to make room for more.


Thanks I'll check into it I assumed it was 2 limits but assumtion always screws you!! Thanks for the heads up!! 1 limit is more than enough!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

duckhunter1096 said:


> HONER beat me to the punch...You can only limit out once...until you eat it all.
> 
> I am going to say that Fish Springs would be easier than Farmington though. That place is a friggin' coot farm...I love it. I am a fellow coot eater. I find it to be just as good as say Pintail or any diver. Nothing compares to the good ol' Mallard, Gadwall or any teal...but Coot has gotten a crappy reputation over the years...I'm done trying to convince people to just try it...Oh well...more for me!


Don't try to convince them, I need those things for my gumbo on these cold Utah nights!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

wileywapati said:


> Klark said:
> 
> 
> > u can go wit me and pitt; we always looken for someone else who aint yuppy scum that want to lay out some coot. pm me and we can start getten them;
> ...


 -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

katorade said:


> Klark said:
> 
> 
> > u can go wit me and pitt; we always looken for someone else who aint yuppy scum that want to lay out some coot. pm me and we can start getten them;
> ...


He is saying that yuppy ( high class park city/California people) don't shoot filthy coots, so he is always looking for some meat hunter to hunt with. I'm from Louisiana so I understand white trash language!!lol

Ps. No offence to the park city people or the white trash people.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

gooseblaster said:


> Qucik question for you coots eaters. How do you you cook em up? I mean do you cook em like regular ducks or geese? I have heard that coots are super greasy. Just wondering.


Ok I'll get the detail from my great cook of a wife and post them later.
What I do is breast them out and take the legs out. 
The legs have a bunch of bones in them so you don't want to put them in something like a stew or gumbo.
Breast: GUMBO or stew them. Put the in with some sausage and make a good stew they are awesome!!!
Legs: Sautae them up with some sausage or some breasts and whatever veggies you like. 
I like to put the cooker on high and brown them first, them put all the veggies in and put the top on and let it cook on low/med. After it starts getting close to done ad some water and make a little juice and keep cooking until it is good and tender. 
You guys have no idea what you are missing!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

i allways jerky them or make coot loaf; better when you marinade them with that dakota marinade from wal mart.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I just fry them up like I do duck... Filet the breast meat off of the bird and clean it off good. Then allow it to soak in milk for 4 to 6 hours. After the meat is done soaking, cut it in to "nugget" sized pieces. Dunk it in flour, then fry it up in vegetable oil. Don't overcook it though!

AMAZING!!!!!


----------

